# Fish ID: Pcola water survival catch



## Ralfus (Oct 14, 2007)

Is this a Whiting? Caught it with a hand-lined Gulp while on a one-man raft during water survival training in Pcola Bay. Something got the tail on the way up. 








http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/jlw9882/PICT0029.j


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

yesand pretty cool way to catch it...Imagine hand-ling the toothy creature that ate its tail.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Great catch, at least you'll know you can eat if God forbid you ever have to use your training. Way to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats what everyone calls a ground mullet. Its actual name is a southern kingfish. 

Southern kingfish AKA "Ground Mullet"

Gulf kingfish AKA "Whiting"


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

> *tunapopper (9/25/2009)*Thats what everyone calls a ground mullet. Its actual name is a southern kingfish.
> 
> Southern kingfish AKA "Ground Mullet"
> 
> Gulf kingfish AKA "Whiting"


+1


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

That tiny one man raft getseven smaller once you know what's swimming around under you.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *tunapopper (9/25/2009)*Thats what everyone calls a ground mullet. Its actual name is a southern kingfish.
> 
> Southern kingfish AKA "Ground Mullet"
> 
> Gulf kingfish AKA "Whiting"




Indeed that is what is known as a mullet. Good eating, good bait!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i always hear the "homies" callin em ground mullet, but its a whiting to me n people i fish with


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I say call 'em whatever the hell you want to call 'em. Thats what everybody else does.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

looks like a ground mullet to me. the best andeasiest way to tell if it is a whiting is to look for the black tip on its tail fin, which is not there.


----------



## Ralfus (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I had no idea what it was when I caught it since I've never caught a Whiting in Choctaw Bay where I normally fish.It made my reconsider my pastime when it was dripping blood into the water next to my raft!


----------

